# MKV R32 Golf "Deep Blue Pearl" -Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Was contacted by the owner to perform a detail to this newly purchased R32, after having completed a detail about 16 months ago on his ED30.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=159520

Starting off in the usual manner with the alloys, arches etc..

Having just been fully refurbished and sealed with the customer own wheel sealant, they needed little more than a good clean with a shampoo solution.





































Squeeky clean.










Pre-soaked with APC and washed in the typical manner, rinsed, de-tarred, a final rinse with filtered water and dried using plush towels.










Before pulling into the studio the bodyshop buffer trails were clearly evident. (why do they say we did you a favour and went over the whole car whilst it was in) :wall:










Starting the polishing with the front O/S wing, readings on this panel were particularly low, so care was taken to limit the clearcoat removal to a minimum and completed on the side of caution.










Polishing on this panel was undertaken with IP3.02 on a LC Polishing pad (Tangerine)





































0.7 um removed.










Moving onto the N/Side panels, these had been resprayed as the customer felt they were not looking their best when he purchased the car, IP3.02 on a Gloss-It light cut pad was used to rectify the light defects.























































For the bumpers I moved onto a Sheepskin pad and M105, mainly to tackle the heavier RDS and keep the temperature down on the composite panels.



















Same process as above for the bonnet and remainder of the car.





































Bumper on the O/Side.





































Drivers door 50/50 comparison.




























Paintwork was then refined using Menzerna 106FA on a Hex-Logic finishing pad, once completed it was take outside and rinsed down to remove any polishing dust.

Engine bay was in good order and needed a light wipedown with APC and dressing with AS Finish.



















Paintwork was cleansed with Swissvax CF Normal, then protected using Swissvax Shield, leaving to cure whilst the other details were completed, finally removed after a few hours.










Alloys and calipers topped up with SV Autobahn.










Glass cleansed and protected using Prime.










Rubber trim treated and nourished with SV Seal Feed.










***Tyres dressed with SV Pneu.
***Plastics protected using SV Nano-Express.
***Britework polished and protected using Optimum Metal.
***Shuts treated with Werkstat Prime.
***Final wipedown using Werkstat Glos.

Completion time- in the region of 32 hours.

*Results.*









































































Thanks for looking, as always comments welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Great car in a lovely colour! :argie: Plus, immaculate work as always Rob. :thumb:

Like the flake in that blue!

How do you find werkstat prime on Glass Rob? Does it shed water on the windscreen like the more dedicated glass sealants? Do you use it for many other jobs either? Hear it's quite good on Chrome/brightwork. Interested in replacing glass polishes with it if poss, especially if it can be used for other jobs!


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Great work, looks like a rewarding colour.


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

Stunning work mate.


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Looks cracking, top job with a great write up! :d

Regards
Dene


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work, very nice


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow! 

Looks totally stunning! :thumb:

Sun always comes out for you doesn't it


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Gorgeous car and great work mate


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Stunning finish :thumb: Each time I see a VW in deep blue pearl I want one


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice work


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Stunning work there mate - love it!!! :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Nice job mate, great results and a lovely colourfor the R32, looks fantastic in the afters


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Likes these alot, in the right colour too. Looks fantastic Rob

Chris


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Lovely correction Rob and a great colour, but I am slightly biased! :lol:

32 Hours is a lot of work but it looks superb now! :thumb:

May I ask what are your favourite LSP's on DBP? 

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That is stunning work and a stunning finish - superb!

Which wool pads do you use please?


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Rob what can I say, you had your work cut out on this one and you yet again produced a stunning result!

*I am not worthy*


----------



## Mango (Jan 16, 2011)

A great car that now looks amazing. Nice work.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Lovely correction Rob and a great colour, but I am slightly biased! :lol:
> 
> 32 Hours is a lot of work but it looks superb now! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan, I find myself reaching for Swissvax Shield or Blackfire on these types of blues, but as you know the LSP plays only a small part to the prep work.



RussZS said:


> That is stunning work and a stunning finish - superb!
> 
> Which wool pads do you use please?


Hi Russ, I use these from Spautopia, they seem to last a little longer than similar brands. http://spautopia.co.uk/PremiumLambswoolPads.aspx


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome work as always Rob, the gloss you seem to achieve is immense! Is that just time spent in the refining stage?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing...


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

R32's are just awesome. Great job!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job! :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Simply fantastic Rob. Some of the best finished shots on that colour i've seen. So rewarding.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice Rob

:thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Great colour and great work as always.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Sometimes Rob i think your just to good to be true.  Stunning mate


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> Thanks Alan, I find myself reaching for Swissvax Shield or Blackfire on these types of blues, but as you know the LSP plays only a small part to the prep work.


Thanks Rob! :thumb:

Yes, it's 99% preparation but it doesn't stop us looking for the ultimate product to show off and perhaps enhance the machine work. 

Alan W


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Fantastic work, superb finish. Nice to see colour coded calipers too. :thumb:

Love working on this colour, has to be in my top 5 once fully detailed.


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

man i digging all these blue cars!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

chillly said:


> Sometimes Rob i think your just to good to be true.  Stunning mate


Thanks mate, your comments are very much appreciated.:thumb:


----------

